

The Breakfast Manifesto: The New Science of the Loneliest Meal - robg
http://nymag.com/restaurants/features/breakfast/47396/

======
Tichy
Voted up not because of the interesting content, but because of the
interesting subject. I find it very hard to settle on healthy food for
breakfast. Cereals and grains should be it, but somehow my feeling has always
been that they don't agree with me very well. By now I also try to avoid dairy
products, which makes "cereals" even less appealing.

So I am curious what everybody is eating?

~~~
robg
Answering that question is _exactly_ where I found the article interesting,
especially with regard to the glycemic index and cognitive functioning. It's
one reason I've almost entirely cut juice and sugar from my morning intake
because it nicely explains the mid-morning crash. Even lightly processed
cereals are not very good for you. It seems to be much better (physically and
mentally) to get complex carbs (look for more fiber and less sugar) with fresh
fruit (for fiber and sweetness) and perhaps a bit of protein/fat (nuts are
really, really good). But all that's much easier said when full than hungry!

My wife and I have been trying (and failing) to push our diets closer to
Michael Pollan's latest mantra:

"Eat food. Not too much. Mostly plants."

<http://www.michaelpollan.com/indefense.php>

Magazine treatment here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t....](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/28/magazine/28nutritionism.t.html?pagewanted=all)

~~~
Tichy
Well I thought the glycemic index was a trend two years ago, but maybe it is
still going strong, I am not sure ;-)

I will take a second look at the "in defense for food" book. Have you read
"The China Study", and do the books agree?

~~~
robg
Nope, can't say I've read "The China Study". Sounds interesting though.
Thanks.

The glycemic index, to me, simply means how our bodies respond to foods based
on the time in which the nutrients are metabolized. I'm very interested in how
that process corresponds to mental functioning. and unfortunately there hasn't
been enough work done in that area. The work I had heard of is the referenced
the oatmeal/cap'n crunch study.

------
maximilian
Breakfast is by far my favorite meal of the day. I always wake up extra hungry
and can't wait to eat something. I usually eat toast with peanut butter and
honey or jam, a bit of fruit, and whatever else looks tasty. I always have a
hard time understanding how people don't eat breakfast because I wake up
sooooo hungry. I'm totally worthless if I don't eat breakfast.

------
ardit33
I swear by the Starbucks Ham and Cheese breakfast sandwitch. They are really
good, lots of protien, some fiber, little fat for 300some calories.

After a lot of trying out, that is the food that gives me energy keeps me less
hungry until lunch.

------
omouse
Was anyone else disturbed by the phrase "nutritional science"?

Also, an uninteresting story. Maybe if pg was mentioned having breakfast...

~~~
ovi256
You can always start an Ask PG thread about what he had for breakfast :-P
Better yet, a poll asking us to guess what he had!

